# VW New Beetle Trunk Problem



## Smitty37 (Jul 1, 2015)

Any one know how to manually open the Trunk on the VW New Beetle (Model Year 2010 - Convertible) Neither the switch key button or the door button will work - on the switch key the lights blink as if it worked but it doesn't.  The door does nothing.  Everything else works.  I know there is some sort of a manual way to open it but don't know what it is.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 1, 2015)

Look in and around or under the rear seat there is probably a release cable and handle possibly red or yellow. may have to remove rear seat bottom cousin.


----------



## Janster (Jul 1, 2015)

Vehicle manual or call a VW dealer.


----------



## CREID (Jul 1, 2015)

google it


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 2, 2015)

CREID said:


> google it


Been there Done that/


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 2, 2015)

Janster said:


> Vehicle manual or call a VW dealer.


The VW manual is more useless than most....can't even find it there.


----------



## rmelton (Jul 2, 2015)

Smitty this might work but not sure on a convertible, reach in through the little access door in back seat if it has one, pull the manual trunk release


----------



## edstreet (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## csr67 (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe my google ninja skills can help you:  

Help!! Trunk wont open!!! - NewBeetle.org Forums

Or

http://youtu.be/bO7eYOcOlv4

I hope one of these help Smitty. I own a VW and they can be finicky at times!


----------



## rmelton (Jul 2, 2015)

Item 1 is the lever or handle to open trunk and item 2 is the plug to remove and pull to open on some models.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 2, 2015)

If all that fails and crow bar will work.  Then tell insurance Company some one broke in Hope you got it open.


----------



## CREID (Jul 2, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > google it
> ...


 Yea I did too, didn't have the heart to tell ya what I found.


----------



## alphageek (Jul 2, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Yes.


  helpful as always.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 2, 2015)

rmelton said:


> Smitty this might work but not sure on a convertible, reach in through the little access door in back seat if it has one, pull the manual trunk release


I tried that but it doesn't seem to be working. I thought maybe you have to do something else as well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 2, 2015)

This is my wife's car - I wouldn't own one of them myself on a bet.  "German Engineering" highly touted as it is --- sucks.  The new beetle had that problem since it was first rolled out and those
great engineers couldn't come up with a fix.....It is also next to impossible to change the battery, had to take half the the engine compartment components out to get at it.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 2, 2015)

My wife bought a Mini Cooper luckily it wasn't the turbo S model. Glad I told her to pay for the extended warranty and extended service contract.  I found the oil dipstick which is impossible to read accurately  The battery and master cylinder are under plastic flap in cowl cover which you have to remove to get the battery out.  I bought a repair manual for it for reference and when it said," jack up car put on stands, remove Right front wheel assemble and inner fender cover" to access the various belts I went not this guy.  I open that hood and shake my head.  This thing is fly by wire and is full of quirk and computers, but it is fun to drive and she loves it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 2, 2015)

Fixed....


----------



## tbroye (Jul 2, 2015)

How?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 2, 2015)

C'mon Leroy, fess up.....
What were you doing wrong????:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 3, 2015)

skiprat said:


> C'mon Leroy, fess up.....
> What were you doing wrong????:biggrin:


 I could not see the arrow on the manual release and was trying to move it the wrong way it goes opposite of the way you would expect and I was barely able to reach it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 3, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Leroy, fess up.....
> ...



German efficiency??  :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 3, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...


After owning two volkswagens I now understand why they lost WWII


----------

